# SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Gratis-Banner auf Gamer-Website ab!



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

Wie CompuerBase berichtet, lehnt der Verein der SOS-Kinderdörfer es ab, Spenden von Gamern anzunehmen, da diese möglicher Weise sogenannte "Killerspiele" konsumieren. 

Thomas Laker vom Verein SOS-Kinderdörfer dazu:
 „Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die dem Nutzer Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle Gewalt gegenüber realistischen Abbildern von Menschen auszuüben. Diese Spiele enthalten massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung – auf vielfältige Weise mit Gewalt in Kontakt kommen können. Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein.“

Hintergrund: Die Plattform Gamersunity.de wollte dem Verein Platz für Werbebanner freiräumen, was logischer Weise Gamer zum Spenden animieren sollte. Da dies aber von dem Verein abgelehnt wurde, zeigt sich meiner Meinung nach deutlich, wie sehr Gamer in der Gesellschaft verunglimpft und geächtet werden. Ich finde es traurig und bedauerlich, dass mitlerweile selbst Spenden von Gamern gemieden werden. 

Hier der Link zum Original-Bericht: SOS-Kinderdorf verzichtet auf Spenden von Gamern - 30.07.2009 - ComputerBase

Was meint Ihr zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Bucklew (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Und ich dachte Kinderschäder sind geächtet, aber bald wir man als Gamer wohl noch schräger angeschaut....


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Oh mein Gott wie lächerlich  

Lieber Spenden ablehnen und den Kindern nicht helfen -> FAIL


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Wann hat das endlich ein Ende?
Sind wir jetzt Verbrecher weil wir "Killerspiele" Spielen?
Was ist in diesem ****** Land bloß los?
Wenn ich sowas Lese bekomme ich Lust meine 7 Sachen zu packen und nach Österreich zu türmen


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Stimmt genau. Ich finds ne riesen Sauerei, dass nicht mal mehr Spenden von Gamern angenommen werden. Als nächstes kommts noch dass Jemand ein Organ braucht, ein Gamer es gerne spenden würde, aber dieser Jemand das ablehnt, weil er kein Organ von jemandem möchte, der tote Pixel abballert. So nach den Motto: "Oh der Spender war ein Gamer, da verreck Ich dann lieber!". Sicher sind Organspenden annonym, aber so abwägig wäre es ja nicht mal. Nein also wirklich, viel schlimmer kanns ja nicht kommen, ich mein, wenn nicht mal mehr unser Geld erwünscht ist, um anderen Menschen zu helfen, dann weis ich auch nicht, dann hatte die Politik verdammt viel Erfolg damit unseren Ruf zu schädigen. Bei diesen Auswirkungen sollte man wirklich über eine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede nachdenken, wenn es nicht Politiker wären, die uns dermaßen verunglimpfen.

Ich sag nur eins: *SKANDAL!!*


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Gewaltdarstellungen bekommt man auch im Fernsehen zu sehen, und zwar oft viel intensiver oder realistischer als in Videospielen. Von Leuten die fernsehen sollten sie auch nix annehmen. Dann können sie aber gleich den "Laden" schliessen.


----------



## Legion47 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Tja, wenn sie kein Geld brauchen ist das ja nicht unser Problem. ^^

Außerdem müssen sie unter der Prämisse Spenden von mehr als einem Viertel der deutschen Bevölkerung ablehnen (siehe PCG-Artikel).

Als ob jeder der schonmal ein "Ab 16"-Spiel gespielt hat kurz davor steht Amok zu laufen. (Gibt es nicht auch Brettspiele ab 16? ^^)


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Da zeigt sich doch mal wieder wie schlecht mittlerweile der Ruf der Leute ist die sogenannte "Killerspiele" konsumieren.

Das Angebot der Seite gamersunity zeigt doch das man auch Helfen will,
es dann so abzulehnen ist nicht gerade die feine Art.

Man glaubt doch nicht im erst das den Betroffenen denen geholfen wird interessiert woher das Geld kommt,außerdem erfahren die es auch garnicht.

Lieber weniger Menschen helfen und dafür das Geld von "Killerspiele Spielern" ablehnen?



Ich finde die SOS-Kinderdöfer sollten mal ihre Haltung überdenken.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Ich frage mich, ob die auch Spenden von vorbestraften Kinderschändern ablehnen.


----------



## JimBeam (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Soweit ich gelesen hab nehmen sie übrigens Spenden von Schützenvereinen an 

Naja wenn sie meinen lieber Pixelfiguren als Kindern helfen zu müssen.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

net ernsthaft? sin die deppert? klasse in zukunft sin wir wahrscheinlich bald menschen dritter klasse dann steht an der metzgereitür a schild neben fifi muss drausen bleiben auch gamer müssen drausen bleiben, wtf is going on in this world?
ich find sowas einfach nur lächerlich und ein armutszeugnis wie erwachsene (älter als ich) doch für einen eingeschänckten horizont besitzen.
arme kinder das die unter sowas leiden müssen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Als wären wir Gamer Schwerstkriminelle oder verrückte Psychos die wild um sich ballern. Denen sollte man Gehirn spenden. Gott lass Hirn regnen. Ich finde das haut dem Fass endgültig den Boden aus!!!

Hoffentlich grieft die Redaktion von PCGH das Thema selbst als News auf, am besten mit einem Kommentar. 
Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein, dass man Gamer meidet wie Aussetzige.


----------



## nitg (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

gut zu wissen, dass ich denen *von der8auer zensiert* im leben keinen Cent zukommen lassen werde.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

meine meinung ist das sie diese leute die spielen falsch eischätzen


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

*Auch wenn ich eure Aufregung verstehen kann will ich hier keine Beleidigungen mehr lesen! Also haltet euch etwas im Zaum*


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Meine Meinung ist, dass man Leuten die andere demütigen erst mal ne saftige Strafe verpassen sollte!


----------



## AdeE (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Tag,

EPIC FAIL!
Mir tun die Kinder leid, die auf das Geld verzichten müssen. Wann hören die Leute endlich auf alles nachzuplappern, egal wie richtig oder falsch es ist? Einer springt von der Brücke und alle springen hinterher -_-


----------



## Fate T.H (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Naja wenn se meinen das sie das nicht nötig haben bitte schön kann ich mir ein pöses Spiel mehr kaufen.


----------



## Gebieter (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Was ist denn in unserem Scheissland nur los... 

Ich verstehs langsam nicht mehr. Ich finds absolut unethisch Gamer auf diese Weise zu diskriminieren.

Mir geht unsere Politik langsam gewaltig auf den Senkel. Was wir brauchen sind JUNGE und FÄHIGE Politiker. 

Es gab ja schon immer Generationskonflikte, aber was da grad abgeht ist ja wohl der Hammer. Ich hab das Gefühl der Großteil der alten Leute WILL die jungen Leute gar nicht mehr verstehen. 

Aber da ein Großteil vom Volk nunmal dumm ist (Entschuldigung, das ist aber leider so), findens auch noch alle toll was da getrieben wird und keiner kümmert sich groß drum. Es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## Udel0272 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Die merken alle nichts mehr!!!!!!!


Unser games sind doch schon gut zensiert ich weis garnicht was die haben!!!!!

Bei gewalt in medien sind die amis doch noch schlimmer als wir und da regt sich keiner drüber auf !!!!!
Da darf man keine nackte brust zeigen es sei denn es steckt ne kettensäge drin!!!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Wartet doch einfach mal ab was die Medien während der GC berichten.. Dann ist doch wieder Friede, Freude Eierkuchen von wegen große Branche, Umsatz... Das ist doch jedes Jahr so..

@Topic: Was soll das denn? Gamer werden diskriminiert und die Kinder in den SOS Kinderdörfern leiden darunter, sorry, aber das geht ja garnicht..


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Tja, wenn man nicht eine Gruppe in D schlecht machen kann, ist man nicht zufrieden...


----------



## moe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

ich bin entsetzt. ganz ehrlich. was sitzen da für menschen? erwachsene menschen mit nem horizot von nem meter waldweg... ich frag mich nur, wie man so beschränkt sein kann. das ist echt ein armutszeugnis. vor allem aber für die politik und für unsere gesellschaft. ganz weit vorne die alten menschen. 
so weit habens die politiker also schon mit unserer imageschädigung gebracht. werden gamer jetzt schon als minderwertige "rasse" angesehen oder wie? ich komme mir langsam als "sozial verachteter" vor. jetz fällt mir dazu nix mehr ein, deswegen hör ich jetz auf zu schreiben.


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

moe, genau meine meinung. das ist absolut das letzte! denen sollte die gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden, wenn sie keine spenden wollen. aber alte leute mit briefen anbetteln, in denen wahrscheinlich schweineteure heiligenbildchen stecken...


----------



## bernder (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Da bleibt einem die Kotze im Hals stecken. Anders kann ich das nicht mehr ausdrücken.
Ich glaube kaum das die Kinder denen das Geld helfen soll dazu nein gesagt hätten. Offensichtlicher kann man gar nicht mehr zeigen in welchem Interesse die versuchen zu handeln. 
Stellen die ernsthaft ihre ethischen Grundsätze vor das Leid anderer! Unfassbar, unfassbar...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Kinder müssen auf das Geld von Leuten verzichten, die gerne Spenden würden, deren Spenden aber vom Verein abgelehnt werden, weil diese Leute Spiele spielen, die in den Medien gemein hin als "Killerspiele" bezeichnet und für diverse Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht werden. Die Kinder leiden darunter, dass sich ein Gemeinnütziger verein von Leuten distanziert, die von den Medien und der Politik aufs übelste verunglimpft werden. Als Gamer muss man sich wirklich viel gefallen lassen, angefangen beim potentiellen Amokläufer und Massenmörder bis hin zum Vergleich mit Kinderschändern. Viel schlechter kann man als Gamer nicht gesehen werden. Es ist einfach nur noch *traurig und beschämend*, wie die Öffentlichkeit über Gamer denkt. Die ganzen Äußerungen der Politiker, die in den Medien hochgepuscht werden, die Disskusion über "Killerspiele" geben der Öffentlichkeit offenbar ein falsches Bild von Gamern. *Die Ablehnung von Spenden seitens der SOS Kinderdörfer, ist der ultimative Beweis für die Rufschädigung der gesamten Gamerszene durch die Politik! * Jetzt seht Ihr was passiert, wenn ein Bayrischer Innenminister über Gamer spricht, als wären diese so schlimm wie Kinderschänder!


----------



## darkfabel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Kinder müssen auf das Geld von Leuten verzichten, die gerne Spenden würden, deren Spenden aber vom Verein abgelehnt werden, weil diese Leute Spiele spielen, die in den Medien gemein hin als "Killerspiele" bezeichnet und für diverse Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht werden. Die Kinder leiden darunter, dass sich ein Gemeinnütziger verein von Leuten distanziert, die von den Medien und der Politik aufs übelste verunglimpft werden. Als Gamer muss man sich wirklich viel gefallen lassen, angefangen beim potentiellen Amokläufer und Massenmörder bis hin zum Vergleich mit Kinderschändern. Viel schlechter kann man als Gamer nicht gesehen werden. Es ist einfach nur noch *traurig und beschämend*, wie die Öffentlichkeit über Gamer denkt. Die ganzen Äußerungen der Politiker, die in den Medien hochgepuscht werden, die Disskusion über "Killerspiele" geben der Öffentlichkeit offenbar ein falsches Bild von Gamern. *Die Ablehnung von Spenden seitens der SOS Kinderdörfer, ist der ultimative Beweis für die Rufschädigung der gesamten Gamerszene durch die Politik! * Jetzt seht Ihr was passiert, wenn ein Bayrischer Innenminister über Gamer spricht, als wären diese so schlimm wie Kinderschänder!



ICH BIN VOLL DEINER MEINUNG, aber wenn man es so betrachtet eig. sollten sie doch froh sein das manche menschen spenden wollen!!.


----------



## warrior (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*



JimBeam schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen hab nehmen sie übrigens Spenden von Schützenvereinen an
> 
> Naja wenn sie meinen lieber Pixelfiguren als Kindern helfen zu müssen.


Entweder die denken wirklich, dass Gamer "Verbrecher" sind oder ich weiß es auch nicht. Die machen doch öfters TV-Werbung und wenn da Jemand spendet der extensiv Killerspiele zockt, können die´s doch schlecht überprüfen. Eigentlich sollten die doch froh sein, dass die überhaupt Spenden bekommen, denn es geht um das Wohl der Kinder. Also sollte denen es doch egal sein ob sie eine Spende von der Taliban oder von irgendeinen Verein bekommen(Das mit der Taliban ist jetzt etwas übertrieben, aber es geht um´s Prinzip).


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

sacht mal, gehts denen noch ganz gut? erst überall(zwar nich wirklich, aber naja) um Spenden betteln und dann, wenn spenden kommen mal eben mit der Begründung, dass das Geld von Killerspiele Spielern kommt und deshalb "nix wert is" ablehnen?
solche Leute gehören gestraft!
da fällt mir ein Zitat aus einem "Statement zur Killerspieldebatte" ein:
"Wenn die Boulevar Presse schreibt, dass das Agressiv macht, dann muss da ja was dran sein!"
meine Meinung: solche leute sollten aus dem Deutschen Staat entfernt werden!


----------



## DanielX (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

OMG, das sieht man mal wieder wie beschränkt die Welt ist. 

Ich war es ja schon gewohnt von der Politik verurteilt zu werden aber jetzt sogar noch von Sozialen Hilfsorganisationen? 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Wie gesagt, der Beweis, dass der Ruf der Gamer durch die Politik geschädigt wurde.


----------



## Kamino99 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*

Das kann ich einfach nicht glauben, obwohl man sich nicht wundern dürfte. Dieses Wort "Killerspiele" gehört gebannt und verboten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe den Threadtitel zwecks erhöhter Transparenz geändert. Bitte weiterhin einen freundlichen und sachlichen Diskussionsstil pflegen, wenn keine Beiträge gelöscht und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden sollen.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mich weiterhin dagegen wehren in eine Schublade gesteckt und als Mensch anderer Klasse bezeichnet zu werden  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Marcel154 (30. Juli 2009)

tja dann werd ich halt nichts mehr spenden und es lieber in KILLERSPIELE stecken....ohman....


----------



## Schachi (30. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Ehrenamtlich beim Samariterbund - Alten, Behinderten, Kranken transport - Sozial aktiv.
Spiele alle möglichen Spiele, vom unzensierten killer Spiel bis zu Anno.
Und mir will die Gesellschaft weiss machen ich sei ein schlechter (gar ein amokläufer ?) Mensch ??
Es tut mir leid aber da versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr, jedem mit einem noch so kleinen hauch von Hausverstand muss doch klar sein das killer Spiele nichts mit gewalt oder schlechten Menschen im echten Leben zu tun hat!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich habe den Threadtitel zwecks erhöhter Transparenz geändert. Bitte weiterhin einen freundlichen und sachlichen Diskussionsstil pflegen, wenn keine Beiträge gelöscht und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen werden sollen.



Plant die PCGH-Redaktion eine eigenständige News zu dem Thema?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2009)

Ein Kollege hat sich die Meldung aus dem News-Pool geschnappt. Wann die Meldung auf der Hauptseite stehen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (30. Juli 2009)

Also meine Familie spendet im Jahr gerne und mehrmals, meisst auch bei stark in den Medien vertretenen Organisationen wie SOS-Kinderdorf. Naja, kurz und knapp meine Reaktion wird sein das ich meine Familie davon überzeugen werde für so einen *"rassisten-Verein"​* in Zukunft kein Geld mehr zu spenden. 

Es gibt genügend andere Organisationen die froh sind um jeden Cent der sie dabei unterstützt Menschen in Not zu helfen...für mich macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob SOS-Kinderdorf mein Geld nimmt oder nicht aber wir sollten alle gemeinsam reagieren die von dem Thema betroffen sind meiner Meinung nach. 

Sorry wegen meinem Tonfall aber meiner Meinung nach fehlt hier nurnoch die Meldepflicht für Computerspieler und ne gut sichtbare Tätowierung die mich eindeutig als solchen kennzeichnet. Immerhin sollten die Menschen in meiner Umgebung bescheid wissen das ich jederzeit Amok laufen könnte, richtisch?! Vieleicht treffe ich ja bald auf den Strassen Leute die mich dann davon überzeugen wollen das ich aus meinem Leben was machen soll und Killerspiele nicht der richtige Weg seien, wenn nötig auch mit Schlägen, Tritten und verbalen Attacken blos weil es gerade IN ist. Aber eines haben die lieben Politiker und Medien dann mit Sicherheit erreicht, nämlich das ich wirklich bald Amok laufe bei soviel Unfug, Hörensagen und Volksverdummung...achja und ratet mal wo ich dann anfangen würde. 

Oh man da geht man jeden Tag 12-16 Stunden arbeiten und will einfach nur 1-2 Runden spielen um abzuschalten wenn man heimkommt und selbst das wollen sie einem jetzt madig machen blos weil es *ihnen* nicht gefällt. 

PS: Kann man die verantwortlichen Politiker nicht langsam mal wegen Volksverhetzung anklagen? Immerhin hat bisher keine seriöse Studie einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Killerspielen und Gewalttaten nachweisen können. Ich meine, die lügen den unwissenden Leuten da draussen immerwieder ins Gesicht und verbreiten ihre eigene Meinung in einer Grössenordnung an die man als normaler Gamer garkeine Chance hat ranzukommen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (30. Juli 2009)

Seit diesem Winnenden scheiß rennen hier alle um ihr Leben und schreien Zeter und Mordio.Das kann langsam  echt nicht mehr angehen.Wir werden geradezu ertränkt in einer Welle von Hass


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

also ich bin mit der tätowierung einverstanden will se dann aber wie agent47 haben ok, echt zum kotzen meine freundinn meinte auch ob die se nimmer alle haben und die zockt nix


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Juli 2009)

LANs und Veranstaltungen werden abgesagt, "Killerspiele" sollen verboten werden und jetzt sind nicht mal mehr Spenden von Gamern erwünscht. Und das alles nur, weil einige Politiker über diese Spiele und die Gamer reden, als wäre es eine Seuche.


----------



## warrior (30. Juli 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> LANs und Veranstaltungen werden abgesagt, "Killerspiele" sollen verboten werden und jetzt sind nicht mal mehr Spenden von Gamern erwünscht. Und das alles nur, weil einige Politiker über diese Spiele und die Gamer reden, als wäre es eine Seuche.


Unsere Politiker sind eben eine andere Generation. Es heißt ja immer:
Alte Poltiker machen Gesetze für ältere Menschen.
Jede Generation ist anders und unsere Politiker sind auch ziemlich inkompetent. Die machen aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten. Z.B. die wollen Killerspiele verbieten, aber formulieren es so schwammig, dass es viele Spiele dort rein passen, auch wenn diese eigentlich recht harmlos sind.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Juli 2009)

warrior schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker sind eben eine andere Generation. Es heißt ja immer:
> Alte Poltiker machen Gesetze für ältere Menschen.
> Jede Generation ist anders und unsere Politiker sind auch ziemlich inkompetent. Die machen aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten. Z.B. die wollen Killerspiele verbieten, aber formulieren es so schwammig, dass es viele Spiele dort rein passen, auch wenn diese eigentlich recht harmlos sind.



Ja, allerdings sind wir jetzt schon jenseits der "Killerspiel"-Debatte angelangt. Jetzt sind es nicht nur mehr die Spiele die von den Politikern schlecht gemacht werden, jetzt haben schon Wohltätigkeitsorganisationen angst, durch Spenden von Gamern einen Imageschaden zu erleiden. Das beweist doch eindeutig, dass Gamer ein sehr schlechtes Image haben, ungerechtfertigter Weise. Soweit gehts jetzt schon.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2009)

ich denke das Kinderdorf hat nur aus einem Grund abgelehnt...
sie wollten aufmerksamkeit..
die haben sie nun..


----------



## Becksq9 (31. Juli 2009)

naja das SOS Kinderdorf lehnt ja "nur" den gratis Banner ab! 

die Werbung würde auf der Seite etwas "unangebracht" wirken
passt einfach nich zusammen

mal nen beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (31. Juli 2009)

Diese Diskussion um sogenannte "Killerspiele" ist sowas von absurd.... genau wie die Leute, die das Übel daran festmachen....

So gesehen ist das grausamste und vielleicht älteste "Killerspiel" wahrscheinlich "Mensch ärgere Dich nicht" (ich hoffe, die jüngeren unter Euch kennen das noch ). Da spielen 4 Spieler mit je 4 Figuren (oder mehr) gegeneinander und haben nur zwei Ziele - die Figuren der Mitspieler immer schön vom Spielbrett zu fegen, um selbst schnell ins Ziel zu kommen. Dabei sehen die kleinen Figuren auch noch in der Regel aus wie kleine Menschen - sie haben Kopf und Körper.... Es sind an diesem Spiel schon ganze Ehen gescheitert, habe ich mir sagen lassen...zumindest Freundschaften. Und - hats irgendwen gejuckt - nö. Warum auch.... privater Waffenbesitz war eigentlich unmöglich damals, in der DDR. Da haben wir uns in der Schule die Nasen blutig gehauen und gut war.... Aber DDR, das ist ja auch sowas schlimmes.... das kommt gleich nach den Killerspiele(r)n....mindestens.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

mensch ärgere dich nich liebe ich einfach geil bring man stunden mit rum und dann noch wenn man im team zockt mit sperre und so geill


----------



## Eifelsniper (31. Juli 2009)

Kurz und KNapp


Ohne Worte!


----------



## Vakoo (31. Juli 2009)

Gibt es einen Spendenfond gegen SOS-Dörfer, für Umweltverschmutzung, für Regenwaldabholzung, für Atomkraft, für Ozonlöcher und für den Treibhauseffekt? (Ich wollte noch mehr aufzählen, fand es aber etwas "unpassend" und habe mal soziale "GAUS" weggelassen  )

"Hallo ich bin ein Gamer und das 3te-Weltland will mein Geld nicht, tja dan spende ich es eben dem "Treibhauseffekt-Hilfefond!"

Self ownd? @ Kinderdorf....ich hab mal gehört alles drei Sekunden stirbt ein Kind an Armut... (naja eher an den folgen xDDD)

Ich weiß das ich sehr schwarzen Humor habe  aber ich musste echt lachen als ich das gelesen habe^^


Edit: (gerade eingefallen xD )

-
Der Treibhauseffekt-Hilfefond:
Die Erde wird immer kälter und kälter. Vor nur wenigen Milliarden Jahren war die Erde noch schön warm und "glühte" förmlich .
Das Ziel des Treibhauseffekt-Hilfefonds ist es der Erde mal wieder richtig einzuheizen, denn: 3-4°C sind UNS nicht genug!

SPENDE JETZT!!!
-

EDIT2:

Der Ozonloch-Hilfefond:
Sie kennen das? Man ist im teuer bezahlten Urlaub und man wird einfach nicht braun?
Schuld daran ist das böse OZON(!) das die Erde vor der wunderbaren UV-B Strahlung "schützt" wollen uns die Wissenschaftler erzählen. Pfff, bullshit wenn sie mich fragen!
Der Ozonloch-Hilfefond setzt dafür ein auch in Deutschland ein schönes großes Loch in das OZON(ACHTUNG BÖSE!!!) zu schlagen, spenden sie dafür oder bringen sie uns ihre FCKW haltigen Haashaltsgeräte einfach vorbei!

Edit 3:

Spendenfond-Regenwaldabholzung:
Kennen sie auch diese Hetzpropaganda von Greenpeace? Diesen Werbespot mit dem Tiger der vor den Rodungsmaschinen wegrennt? Ja richtig! Genau die!
Und finden dazu den Preis von Tropenholz und dessen Erzeugnisse auch viel zu teuer?
DANN: Spenden Sie in den "Spendenfond-Regenwaldabholzung" und gewinnnen sie den Tiger aus der Werbung als schönen Kaminvorleger!

Edit 4:

Coming soon

Wofür würdet Ihr spenden?


----------



## juergen28 (31. Juli 2009)

SOS-Kinderdorf wirbt nicht auf ?Killerspiel?-Seiten - Seite 7 - ForumBase

Lest euch bitte mal den Beitrag von Kopi80 durch, vielleicht lenkt das die Diskussion hier in eine etwas andere Bahn.


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2009)

juergen28 schrieb:


> SOS-Kinderdorf wirbt nicht auf ?Killerspiel?-Seiten - Seite 7 - ForumBase
> 
> Lest euch bitte mal den Beitrag von Kopi80 durch, vielleicht lenkt das die Diskussion hier in eine etwas andere Bahn.


 
Interessanter Beitrag, aber auch nicht zu Ende gedacht. Klar soll man Kinde rnicht vor dem PC oder Fernseher erziehen, aber generell die Hilfe einer ganzen Gruppe abzulehnen finde ich schon etwas überzogen.


----------



## Bucklew (31. Juli 2009)

juergen28 schrieb:


> SOS-Kinderdorf wirbt nicht auf ?Killerspiel?-Seiten - Seite 7 - ForumBase
> 
> Lest euch bitte mal den Beitrag von Kopi80 durch, vielleicht lenkt das die Diskussion hier in eine etwas andere Bahn.


Das ist doch Quatsch mit Soße. Selbst das Spiele überhaupt schaden KÖNNEN ist bis heute nicht bewiesen. Vom SOS-Kinderdorf wäre es also zumindest sinnvoll gewesen mal den Dialog zu suchen anstatt zu sagen "Das macht nur die Kinder kaputt, sowas unterstützen wir nicht".


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

das stimmt diese leute sind kopfkrank und da machen spiele überhaupt nichts


----------



## juergen28 (31. Juli 2009)

@riedochs
Diene Bemerkung mit dem Judenstern ist sowas von unangebracht.....


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2009)

Dem Post auf computerbase.de ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufuegen.

Im Hinterkopf behalten sollte man bei dem hier entfachten Sturm im Wasserglas auch noch, dass keinesfalls reale Hilfe, etwa in Form von Geld- oder Sachspenden, ausgeschlagen wurde, sondern lediglich auf kostenloses Placement von Bannern auf bestimmten Webseiten verzichtet wird. Die zugrundeliegende Auffassung muss man nicht teilen, hat sie aber zu respektieren. Und in einer ruhigen Minute kann man sich ja auch mal die Frage stellen, ob dieses Angebot -dass nichts kostet, aber Publicity schafft- reiner Barmherzigkeit entspringt oder nicht (auch) kalkulierte Imagepflege ist.


----------



## n0stradamus (31. Juli 2009)

juergen28 schrieb:


> SOS-Kinderdorf wirbt nicht auf ?Killerspiel?-Seiten - Seite 7 - ForumBase
> 
> Lest euch bitte mal den Beitrag von Kopi80 durch, vielleicht lenkt das die Diskussion hier in eine etwas andere Bahn.



Er hat da einige tolle Argumente auf Lager, aber muss eine Organisation eine Spendenmöglichkeit auslassen, nur weil einige (und nicht alle) der Spender Shooter spielen ?

Außerdem betont er, man solle junge Menschen möglichst lange von so etwas fernhalten (1)



> [...] Und alle Gamer, die mal richtig Arsch in der Hose haben, spenden jetzt erst recht, weil sie die kleinen Kinder so lange wie möglich von solchen Unterhaltungsmedien fern halten wollen. [...]


Meine Stellungnahme dazu:
Ich kenne genügend Leute die in diesem Alter schon Umgang mit solchen Medien hatten und keiner ist davon irgendwie "geschädigt" worden.
Zu (1) - Erfahrungsgemäß bekommt man das, was man nicht auf dem spielerischen Weg lernt, über das Fernsehen eingetrichtert.
Schade, dass man nicht einmal die Hilfe von engagierten Gamern annimmt, schließlich hätten sie genügend Grund einfach gar nichts zu tun, so viel wie ihnen und ihren Spielen vorgeworfen wird.

EDIT:



> Die zugrundeliegende Auffassung muss man nicht teilen, hat sie aber zu respektieren. Und in einer ruhigen Minute kann man sich ja auch mal die Frage stellen, ob dieses Angebot -dass nichts kostet, aber Publicity schafft- reiner Barmherzigkeit entspringt oder nicht (auch) kalkulierte Imagepflege ist.



Ja, gute Frage - aber das wäre Spekulation und als sich ungerecht behandelt fühlender Spieler denke ich daran nicht


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2009)

n0stradamus schrieb:


> Er hat da einige tolle Argumente auf Lager, aber muss eine Organisation eine Spendenmöglichkeit auslassen, nur weil einige (und nicht alle) der Spender Shooter spielen ?



Es geht nicht um Spenden, sondern um Banner-Placement.



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Außerdem betont er, man solle junge Menschen möglichst lange von so etwas fernhalten



Nein, tut er nicht. Er ruft zum Spenden (sic!) auf, ohne dafuer Banner zu schalten. Was auch stringent ist - denn entweder ist mal sensibel fuer das Leid von Kindern und bereit etwas zu spenden, damit es gelindert wird - oder eben nicht. Wenn es dafuer erst ein Banner auf der praeferierten Webseite braucht, liegt mein ja schon geaeusserter Verdacht nahe, dass es hier weniger ums Spenden aus Naechstenliebe geht, sondern eher ein Stueck gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz erkauft werden soll.



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Ich kenne genügend Leute die in diesem Alter schon Umgang mit solchen Medien hatten und keiner ist davon irgendwie "geschädigt" worden.



Mag sein. Mag auch sein, dass Du "geschaedigt" anders definierst als ich es tue. "Geschaedigt" ist eine Persoenlichkeit nicht erst, wenn sie mit einer Motorsaege durchs Viertel zieht. Wenn Gewalt als cool und unterhaltsam empfunden und als Durchsetzungsinstrument akzeptiert wird, kurz: wenn interaktivem Mord und Totschlag _nicht_ mit einer kritischen Grundhaltung entgegengetreten wird, ist der Schaden meiner Meinung nach laengst eingetreten und in der Gesellschaft virulent.



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Ja, gute Frage - aber das wäre Spekulation und als sich ungerecht behandelt fühlender Spieler denke ich daran nicht



Das ist der Aerger mit "Euch". "Ihr" fordert ernstgenommen zu werden und eine ernsthafte Diskussion anstatt Oberflaechlichkeit - aber verweigert "Euch" beim ersten Anzeichen von Gegenwind. Solange "Ihr" nicht ernst nehmt, was "die" denken und sagen, werden "die" "Euch" auch nicht ernst nehmen (koennen).


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

Spendet für die Klimaerwärmung, ihr wollt das Holland Deutschland in der EM nicht mehr nerft dann spendet jetzt für eine erhöhung der Meeresspiegel und eine Flutung der Niederlande und das ganze für nur schlappe 5 euro und mit dem versprechen jede strecke nur noch mit dem Auto zurückzulegen und eine Kohlenofen in der Wohnung zu installieren.

Sorry des musste sein, es ist nicht bewiesen das man wegen ego shootern blöde wird und dann menschen killt, sowas hat seelische hintergründe, entweder man geht daran kaputt oder lädt seine probleme dann an anderen ab weil man keinen ausweg mehr sieht, wer jahrelang gemobbt wurde weiß wovon ich spreche entweder man denkt an selbstmord oder man löst das ganze anders mit traurigen folgen für unbeteiligte.

edit:@ach jepe hast wieder ein thema gefunden aus dem letzten hast dich ja still und leise zurückgezogen weil du einsehen musstest das deine ansichten total falsch waren.


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2009)

Der schaedigende Einfluss von "Killerspielen" ist weder unangreifbar bewiesen noch wiederlegt, stimmt.

Und ich ziehe mich aus keinen Themen zurueck. Ich ignoriere aber a) ein paar User und nehme b) irgendwann zur Kenntnis, dass Standpunkte zu weit auseinander liegen, als das ein gebetsmuehlenartiges Wiederholen Sinn ergeben wuerde.


----------



## ole88 (31. Juli 2009)

naja von deinen standpunkten weichst du aber auch nich ab und lässt dich belehren auch wenn man damit definitiv richtig liegt



juhu 1000spampost


----------



## .Mac (31. Juli 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> Sorry des musste sein, es ist nicht bewiesen das man wegen ego shootern blöde wird und dann menschen killt, sowas hat seelische hintergründe, entweder man geht daran kaputt oder lädt seine probleme dann an anderen ab weil man keinen ausweg mehr sieht, wer jahrelang gemobbt wurde weiß wovon ich spreche entweder man denkt an selbstmord oder man löst das ganze anders mit traurigen folgen für unbeteiligte.



Sicherlich, aber hier geht es um die SOS Kinderdörfer, dort leben meist Kinder welche schon aus kaputten Famillien kommen, und wie Kopi80 geschrieben hat, ist es sicherlich nicht von Vorteil wenn dort "Gamersunity" auf der Spenderliste steht, da werden sicherlich Kinder fragen was dass ist und Tatsache ist das auch Gamersunity News schreibt über Ego Shooter und Co..
Sicherlich hätten die SOS-Kinderdörfer einen Kompromiss eingehen können sodass nicht "Gamersunity" auf der Spenderliste steht sondern etwas anderes, vllt. eine bestimmte Person o.a..

Außerdem zeigt diese "Diskussion" mal wieder wie aoszial verankert jene sind welche Vergleiche mit der Verfolgung von Juden und Co. aus solchen Sachen ziehen.

Also reisst euch mal am Riemen und lasst diese beschissenen Kommentare, denn diese tragen auch dazu bei wie toll "Ego Shooter" in der Öffentlichkeit stehen.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Gewaltdarstellungen bekommt man auch im Fernsehen zu sehen, und zwar oft viel intensiver oder realistischer als in Videospielen. Von Leuten die fernsehen sollten sie auch nix annehmen. Dann können sie aber gleich den "Laden" schliessen.



Mal drüber nachgedacht das die Kinder in den SOS Kinderdörfern evtl. keine Horror oder Gewaltverherlichende Filme gucken dürfen? Dein Kommentar ist bezogen auf das eigtl. Thema nutzlos.



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die auch Spenden von vorbestraften Kinderschändern ablehnen.



Was soll man dazu noch sagen, wohl einer der dümmsten Vergleiche die ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe. Und auch dein nächster Kommentar in dem das hier steht :"Denen sollte man Gehirn spenden. Gott lass Hirn regnen." ist mal wieder nur ein Zeichen dass du es bis jetzt nicht geschafft hast normal das Thema zu überdenken.

Ich habe auch nicht wirklich Lust mehr zu diesem Thema zu sagen, aber wenn die "gamersunity" Betreiber wirklich ernsthaft helfen wollen schreiben sie zurück und verhandeln über einen Kompromiss.

Und mal nebenbei, ich spiele selbst seit 4 Jahren Counter Strike, das "Übeltäter-Spiel", in der Stammkneipe, damit will ich sagen. Ich selber spiele auch ab und zu die schlimmen "Killerspiele".

Also, immer schön knusprig bleiben und eine vernünftige und sachliche Diskussion aufbauen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*



der8auer schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott wie lächerlich
> 
> Lieber Spenden ablehnen und den Kindern nicht helfen -> FAIL


100fasches dito
wie blöd kann man nur sein
das war ja ne richtige aktion
ich komme mir als PC-Spieler mittlerweile wie ein verbrecher vor


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2009)

*MAN HAT KEINE SPENDEN ABGELEHNT?!*

Lest Ihr eigentlich oder postet Ihr bloss?


----------



## n0stradamus (31. Juli 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> *MAN HAT KEINE SPENDEN ABGELEHNT?!*
> 
> Lest Ihr eigentlich oder postet Ihr bloss?



Ich will jetzt ja keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, aber durch das Ablehnen des Banners hat sich die Organisation auch indirekt gegenüber Spenden verschlossen. Deswegen habe ich den Begriff 'Spenden' verwendet.

btt: auch wenn die aktion ein schuss in den ofen war, finde ich es lobenswert, dass eine Gamerseite so etwas zumindest probiert. Wer nicht will der hat halt schon


----------



## moe (31. Juli 2009)

habt ihr eigentlich mal drüber nachgedacht, warum die das angebot nicht angenommen haben? weil sie eine gemeinnützige hilfsorganisation sind, die nicht mit "potentiellen amokläufern" in verbindung gebracht werden will. es ist schon richtig, dass die indirekt spendengelder abgelehnt haben, aber es war die für die organisation einzig richtige entscheidung. hätten die ihren banner auf gamersunity platziert und hätten die ganzen union sympathisanten, die da was spenden das mitbekommen, hätte die organisation viele viele spender verloren und einen nicht unerheblichen imageschaden davon getragen.

*was viel bedenklicher ist als das, ist, wie weit es die politik schon mit der imageschädigung von gamern gebracht hat.* 

unwissende/ältere leute können nämlich nicht zwischen "killerspielern" und "normalen" gamern unterscheiden. für die sind das alles verbrecher.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Juli 2009)

Es geht nicht darum, dass diese Spiele für Kinder und Jugendliche schädlich sein könnten, sondern es geht in erster Linie darum, wie Gamer in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen werden. Wenn eine X-belibige Plattform einem gemeinnützigen Verein kostenlos die Möglichkeit gibt, Spendenaufrufe zu posten, sollte man meinen, dass dieser Verein sich freut. Es sei denn es gibt gute Gründe und Beweise, dass es für den Verein und dessen Image schädlich sein könnte. Zum Beispiel, wenn eine Seite mit Kinderpornografie den SOS-Kinderdörfern einen Platz für Banner anbieten würde, könnte man verstehen, weshalb die SOS-Kinderdörfer das ablehnen. Genauso wenn ein Konzern spenden würde, der nachweislich Kinderarbeit beitreibt. Im Fall von Gamesunity.de ist es aber nicht die Seite die Spendet, sondern die Besucher der Seite, also Privatpersonen, vorranging Gamer. Und die SOS-Kinderdörfer lehnen es ab dort einen Spendenaufruf zu posten, weil dann Gamer spenden würden, die an der Konsole oder am Computer auf die Abbilder von Menschen schießen. Die SOS-Kinderdörfer wollen nicht mit Gamern in Verbindung gebracht werden, die "Killerspiele" zocken, welche angeblich zu vermehrter Gewalt führen. Ich sags mal überspitzt: Wenn ein Kinderschänder einer Organisation die Kindern hilft, Geld spendet, dann ist das Hohn. Wenn aber ein Gamer der selben Organisation Geld spenden möchte, sollte das willkommen sein. Denn was die Spender für Hobbys haben geht die Organisation doch gar nichts an, schon gar nicht wenn Ihr Hobby Niemandem weh tut. Und wenn die SOS-Kinderdörfer es ablehnen, auf einer Gamerseite einen Spendenaufruf zu machen, dann lehnen sie automatisch auch Spenden von Gamern ab. Es ist als wären Gamer Kriminelle oder Perverse. Das ist das Problem. Es ist unser Image. Seht Ihr dass es nicht nur mehr darum geht, dass man uns das Hobby madig machen möchte, sondern dass mitlerweile unser Image dermaßen schlecht ist, dass nicht mal mehr Spenden von uns akzeptiert werden? Es geht nicht darum, dass Kinder mit dem Fernseher oder dem Computer erzogen werden, denn dafür sind allein die Eltern verantwortlich, es geht auch nicht darum, dass in sogenannten "Killerspielen" Abbilder von Menschen erschossen werden, weil diese Spiele sowieso für Erwachsene sind, nein es geht darum, dass wir normale Menschen sind, die keinem Wehtun mit dem was wir tun, dass unsere Spenden nicht angenommen werden, weil die Öffentlichkeit ein falsches Bild von uns hat und uns deshalb diskriminiert, denn das Ablehnen von Spenden einer bestimmten Gruppe ist Diskriminierung. Das alles hat überhaupt nichts mit den Kindern zu tun, für die die Spenden eigentlich sein sollten. Vielleicht würden einige Gamer gerne spenden und etwas gutes tun, aber das ist zumindest von den SOS-Kinderdörfern nicht erwünscht. Darum geht es und um nichts anderes.


----------



## jokerx3 (31. Juli 2009)

das ist unglaublich . . . das man als "Spieler" so verunglimpft wird durch Politiker ... und solche aktionen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2009)

Dazu fällt einem nichts mehr ein. 
Die sollen doch froh sein, wenn sie Geld in die Kasse bekommen, egal ob von einer Gamer Seite oder nicht.


----------



## jeuneludique (31. Juli 2009)

absolut richtig sowas abzulehnen. was soll denn dieser banner mist?

ist es denn so schwierig als spieler ehrlich zu sein und offen sagen zu können, dass spiele tatsächlich gewaltverherrlichend sind und die spieler daran spaß haben??? taktik bla bla....es spielen doch alle diese spiele weil man eben ballern kann....in der realität sieht das wieder ganz anders aus aber trotzdem ist eines klar: vor dem rechner macht gewalt spaß und das ist eigentlich krank. solange man nicht viel darüber denkt, ist es noch harmlos...


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man nicht eine Gruppe in D schlecht machen kann, ist man nicht zufrieden...


 
So ist eben die Mentalität in Deutschland, man braucht immer etwas, über das man sich beschweren kann. Obs jetzt der Nachbar ist, der am Freitag Abend noch mit der Bohrmaschine hantiert, ob es ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer ist, der einen leicht zugeparkt hat, oder ob es eine Hilfsorganisation ist, die nicht durch einen auf einer Gamer-Seite platzierten Banner mit gewalthaltigen Spielen in Verbindung kommen möchte - hauptsache man findet jemanden, an dem man sich so richtig schön die Wut über alle Probleme der Welt aus dem Hals schreien kann. Traurig, aber wahr.



JePe schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Spenden, sondern um Banner-Placement.


 
Scheinen einige hier nicht zu kapieren oder nicht kapieren zu wollen.
Es war niemals von Spenden direkt die Rede, sondern schlicht von einem auf einer Gamer-Webseite platziertem Banner der Hilfsorganisation, der womöglich auch nur aus eigennützigen Gründen dort angebracht werden sollte. Absolut verständlich, dass man als eine sich für Kinder (nicht nur Jugendliche, nein, auch Kinder im Alter von z.B. 6 Jahren) einsetzende Organisation nicht mit gewaltlastigen Medien in Zusammenhang gebracht werden möchte, da dies dem Image der Organisation immensen Schaden zufügen und sie als unglaubwürdig dastehen lassen würde. 
Wegen der abgelehnten Banner jetzt so ein Theater zu veranstalten, ist für mich unbegreiflich.


----------



## ole88 (1. August 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass diese Spiele für Kinder und Jugendliche schädlich sein könnten, sondern es geht in erster Linie darum, wie Gamer in der Öffentlichkeit gesehen werden. Wenn eine X-belibige Plattform einem gemeinnützigen Verein kostenlos die Möglichkeit gibt, Spendenaufrufe zu posten, sollte man meinen, dass dieser Verein sich freut. Es sei denn es gibt gute Gründe und Beweise, dass es für den Verein und dessen Image schädlich sein könnte. Zum Beispiel, wenn eine Seite mit Kinderpornografie den SOS-Kinderdörfern einen Platz für Banner anbieten würde, könnte man verstehen, weshalb die SOS-Kinderdörfer das ablehnen. Genauso wenn ein Konzern spenden würde, der nachweislich Kinderarbeit beitreibt. Im Fall von Gamesunity.de ist es aber nicht die Seite die Spendet, sondern die Besucher der Seite, also Privatpersonen, vorranging Gamer. Und die SOS-Kinderdörfer lehnen es ab dort einen Spendenaufruf zu posten, weil dann Gamer spenden würden, die an der Konsole oder am Computer auf die Abbilder von Menschen schießen. Die SOS-Kinderdörfer wollen nicht mit Gamern in Verbindung gebracht werden, die "Killerspiele" zocken, welche
> angeblich zu vermehrter Gewalt führen. Ich sags mal überspitzt: Wenn ein
> Kinderschänder einer Organisation die Kindern hilft, Geld spendet, dann ist das
> Hohn. Wenn aber ein Gamer der selben Organisation Geld spenden möchte,
> ...



ihr zwei über mir habt ihr das gelesen? anscheinend nicht denn sonst würdet ihr nich son Mist schreiben, Banner Werbung ist einer spende gleichzusetzen, so wird halt nichts gespendet denn wenn eine Organisation sagt sie wollen kein Geld von Ego Shooter ( ich weigere mich killerspiele zu sagen) zocker dann wird damit eine Menschen Gruppe diskriminiert. Und es wird einem Kind egal sein ob sein neuer Teddy von einem zocket oder Rentner kommt, aber damit haben die sich ein Eigentor geschossen, werde kein Geld mehr Spenden da ich ja ein schwerstverbrecher und massenmörder bin, schönes sonniges Wochenende noch.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2009)

Ach so ist das. Du bestrafst die Kinder fuer die Dir widerfahrene vermeintliche Diskriminierung?

Du bist schon ein feiner Moralist.


----------



## jelais99 (1. August 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung hier nicht. Herr Laker sagt doch lediglich, dass sie die Inhalte dieser Spiele ablehnen, nicht aber dass sie eine Gefahr in solchen Spielen sehen.

Den Standpunkt von Herrn laker kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. In den Kinderdörfern leben eben nun einmal Kinder, die zum Teil extreme Gewalterfahrungen gemacht haben. Sei es durch Gewalt innehralb der Famile oder aber weil sie aus Ländern stammen, in denen kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen für Schrecken gesorgt haben. 

In Ego Shootern werden eben oft kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen nachgespielt. Viele haben daran Spaß. Daran ist ersteinmal nichts auszusetzen, dennoch muss man auch die Meinung anderer akzeptieren, wenn sie solche Spiele ablehnen. Aus der Sicht der SOS Kinderdörfer kann ich diese Ablehnung sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn dort Kinder betreut werden, für die Gewalt egal in welcher Form kein Spiel sondern traurige Realität ist. Dass von dieser Seite Gewalt in jeglicher Form abgelehnt wird, ist durchaus verständlich. 

Nur hier wird wieder ein ganz anderer Schuh daraus gemacht. Man verurteile die Spieler, halte sie für potentielle Amokläufer usw. Aber das wurde an keiner Stelle gesagt, sondern wird einfach hineininterpretiert, weil es gerade so ins Schema passt.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2009)

JePe hat es anscheinend auch nicht richtig verstanden. 

Die Aussage des Herrn Laker betont, das er Spieler mit Mördern gleichsetzt. Daher diskriminiert er die Computerspieler im Allgemeinen. 

Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: "Dann spende ich halt nicht", was auch nicht richtig wäre, jedoch sollte sich der Herr Laker mal mit dem Thema richtig auseinander setzen.

Eine Ablehnung eines Angebotes, nur weil es Ego Shooter Spieler gibt, ist lächerlich und hilft den Kindern nicht. 

Damit hat er sich selbst ins Knie geschossen, denn letztendlich liefert er mit seiner Ablehnung den Grund, das viele nicht spenden würden.


----------



## jelais99 (1. August 2009)

@Malkavian
Wo wurde denn gesagt, dass er Spieler mit Mördern gleichsetzt? Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts von Herrn Laker finden können.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2009)

Er hat den Ausdruck "Killerspiele" benutzt. Laut allgemeiner Interpretation ist "killen" = "töten". 

Daher sieht er Spieler als "mordlustige und gewaltliebende" Menschen an.

Zugegeben, das ist meine persönliche Interpretation. Jedoch sehen das hier viele ebenso, wie sich aus den Postings rauslesen lässt.


----------



## jelais99 (1. August 2009)

Hmm Herr Laker hat doch nur folgendes gesagt: _""Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die dem Nutzer Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle Gewalt gegenüber realistischen Abbildern von Menschen auszuüben. Diese Spiele enthalten massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. [...]

Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele - getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung - auf vielfältige Weise mit Gewalt in Kontakt kommen können. Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein."
Quelle:Intern - SOS-Kinderdorf findet: Wir sind eine Gefahr für euch!

_Herr Laker hat nicht einmal das Wort "Killerspiel" benutzt. Er gibt hier seine persönliche Meinung und die des Vereins wieder, die eben die Inhalte dieser Spiele für unethisch befinden. Das hat nichts mit Diskreminierung zu tun. 
Die SOS Kinderdörfer vertreten nur konsewuent ihren Standpunkt was die Darstellung von Gewalt betrifft. Diesen muss man nicht teilen, aber sollte ihn doch akzeptieren.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Herrn Laker betont, das er Spieler mit Mördern gleichsetzt. Daher diskriminiert er die Computerspieler im Allgemeinen.



Mit keiner Silbe. Er trennt im Gegenteil Spieler von Spielen und beweist damit ein Differenzierungsvermoegen, dass die allermeisten Schreihaelse in diesem Thread schmerzlich vermissen lassen.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Eine Ablehnung eines Angebotes, nur weil es Ego Shooter Spieler gibt, ist lächerlich und hilft den Kindern nicht.



Ethische Grundwerte hochzuhalten und diese nicht davon abhaengig zu machen, wieviel Geld einem dabei spekulativ entgeht, verdient im Gegenteil groessten Respekt. Laecherlich ist allenfalls, sich permanent verfolgt, diskriminiert und ausgegrenzt zu fuehlen, ohne den Standpunkt des "Gegners" ueberhaupt eines ernsthaften Gedanken gewuerdigt zu haben. Und man sollte schon wenigstens wissen, wogegen man eigentlich ist.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. August 2009)

Wenn man z.B. Afghane ist und einem Verein etwas spenden möchte, dieser es aber ablehnt, weil man als Afghane möglicher Weise ein Terrorist sein könnte, dann nennt man sowas Diskriminierung und Vorverurteilung. In dem Fall ist es ja nicht anderst. Es geht um Gamer, die möglicher Weise "Killerspiele" spielen und amok laufen könnten.  

Wenn ein Verein wie die SOS-Kinderdörfer eine bestimmte Gruppe meiden, weil es gute Gründe dafür gibt, dann ist das okay. Es wäre ja schlecht, wenn sie von Kinderschändern oder Firmen die Kinderarbeit betreiben, Spenden annehmen würden, das würde deren Image schädigen. Aber Gamer sind doch normale Menschen und keine gemeingefährliche Organisation. In der Öffentlichkeit stehen Gamer doch als gewalttätige, blutrünstige Psychos da, das ist das Problem, deshalb haben die SOS-Kinderdörfer angst um Ihr Image, obwohl Gamer harmlose, unbescholtene Bürger sind. Unser Ruf ist eben schlecht und deshalb hat der Verein auch Angst um seinen Ruf. Aber wir selbst sind nicht schuld an unserem Ruf, sondern Politik und Medien, die uns als Gewaltliebende Menschen darstellen, was schlicht gelogen ist. 

Wenn Ihr jetzt sagt: Ich versteh das ganze Theater nicht, seit Ihr ignorant. Wenn Ihr Gamer seit, wollt Ihr doch nicht, dass die Öffentlichkeit um euch einen Bogen macht, als wärt Ihr Kinderschänder oder Schwerverbrecher! Das was da mit den SOS-Kinderdörfern passiert ist, war sozusagen ein Meilenstein, hin zum ruinierten Image aller Gamer.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Mit keiner Silbe. Er trennt im Gegenteil Spieler von Spielen und beweist damit ein Differenzierungsvermoegen, dass die allermeisten Schreihaelse in diesem Thread schmerzlich vermissen lassen.


 
Wie kann man Spieler von einem Spiel trennen?  Ohne Spiel gibts keine Spieler und anders herum geht das ebenso wenig  


JePe schrieb:


> Ethische Grundwerte hochzuhalten und diese nicht davon abhaengig zu machen, wieviel Geld einem dabei spekulativ entgeht, verdient im Gegenteil groessten Respekt. *Laecherlich ist allenfalls, sich permanent verfolgt, diskriminiert und ausgegrenzt zu fuehlen, ohne den Standpunkt des "Gegners" ueberhaupt eines ernsthaften Gedanken gewuerdigt zu haben.* Und man sollte schon wenigstens wissen, wogegen man eigentlich ist.


 
Welchen Standpunkt vertritt er denn? Wohl den, das "Killerspiele"-Spieler allesamt gewaltätig sind und Amok laufen können. Wenn das keine Diskriminierung ist, dann bin ich wohl falsch informiert.

Ernsthafte Gedanken sollten sich die Leute machen, die sich mit dem Thema "Ego Shooter" noch nie auseinandergesetzt haben. 

Es ist das Selbe Problem mit "Gothic = Satanist" oder "Onkelz Fan = Nazi"  Dank dem schlechten Journalismus und der medialen Verbreitung kommen solche Leute nämlich auf diese Gedankenwege

Ich möchte mich aber auch gewiss nicht darum streiten. Wie immer ist das alles eine Interpretation. Daher sollte jeder selbst das tun, was er für richtig hält: Spenden, oder es halt sein lassen.


----------



## jelais99 (1. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wie kann man Spieler von einem Spiel trennen?  Ohne Spiel gibts keine Spieler und anders herum geht das ebenso wenig
> 
> 
> Welchen Standpunkt vertritt er denn? Wohl den, das "Killerspiele"-Spieler allesamt gewaltätig sind und Amok laufen können. Wenn das keine Diskriminierung ist, dann bin ich wohl falsch informiert.
> ...



Wo schreibt er denn, dass diese Spieler alle gewalttätig sind? Ich habe davon nichts gelesen. Zeig mir doch bitte ein Zitat mit Quellenangabe wo er dies explizit schreibt. Lies Dir mal das zitat von ihm durch, das ich weiter oben gebracht habe. Dort steht davon nichts aber absolut gar nichts.

So und nun einfach mal etwas zum Nachdenken. Wie würde sich denn folgendes neben einem Werbebanner zu FarCry2, Call of Duty oder ähnliches machen? Somalias Kinder hungern nach Bildung

Hier werden nicht die Spieler deffamiert sondern einfach nur eine Haltung gegenüber Gewaltdarstellung zum Ausdruck gebracht. Und die kann ich mit dem Hintergrund der Verantwortlichen durchaus nachvollziehen. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen und würde den Interessen der SOS Kinderdörfer einfach zuwider laufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2009)

> Thomas Laker vom Verein SOS-Kinderdörfer dazu:
> „Tatsache ist, dass über Spielekonsolen, am PC oder online Spiele gespielt werden können, die _*dem Nutzer* *Gelegenheit geben, virtuelle Gewalt*_ gegenüber realistischen Abbildern von Menschen auszuüben. Diese Spiele *enthalten massive und wirklichkeitsnahe Gewaltdarstellungen*, die wir als unethisch ablehnen. Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – *getarnt als harmlose **Unterhaltung* – auf vielfältige Weise *mit Gewalt in Kontakt kommen können*. Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- *oder PC-Kriegsspielen* ein.“


 
Also ich hab mindestens 3 Mal das Wort "Gewalt" gefunden  

Daher sagt er, das Spieler (im Zitat als "Nutzer" betitelt") dieses Genres gelegenheit gegeben wird, Gewaltätig zu werden in der virtuellen Welt. 

Somit schert er alle über einen Kamm, welche dieses Genre bevorzugen.


----------



## jelais99 (1. August 2009)

Und wo sagt er dass die Spieler gewalttätig seien oder potentielle Amokläufer oder sonst etwas in dieser Richtung? Er sagt doch nur dass bestimmte Spiele Gewalt sehr realistisch darstellen und sie daher nicht dahinter stehen. Er sagt aber nicht, dass Computerspieler gewaltbereiter seien als andere Menschen. Die Kritik richtet sich nur gegen die Gewaltdarstellung in den Spielen. Über die Auswirkung wird keine aussage getroffen. Und dass Spiele wie Farcry, Call of Duty, Crysis usw. Gewalt virtuell darstellen kannst du ja wohl kaum bestreiten oder? Und sicher in diesen Spielen wirst du virtuell gewalttätig.
Ich kann niemandem Vorschreiben wie er über diese Spiele denkt oder nicht oder ob er sich von solchen Inhalten distanziert oder nicht. Aber eine Diffamierung oder Diskreminierung findet hier nicht statt.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. August 2009)

Die Kritik richtet sich gegen die Gewaltdarstellung, aber somit wird auch interpretiert, das die Spieler automatisch bereit sind, das in Kauf zu nehmen. Also somit Gewalt gut finden.

Und das Ego Shooter Gewalt darstellen, will ich gar nicht bestreiten. Wäre auch ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit


----------



## Jami (2. August 2009)

*AW: SOS-Kinderdorf lehnt Spenden von Gamern ab!*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Wann hat das endlich ein Ende?
> Sind wir jetzt Verbrecher weil wir "Killerspiele" Spielen?
> Was ist in diesem ****** Land bloß los?
> Wenn ich sowas Lese bekomme ich Lust meine 7 Sachen zu packen und nach Österreich zu türmen


Oder in die Schweiz 
Aber irgendwie hast du recht...


----------



## Athlon1000TB (2. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach läuft NIEMAND Amok, weil er "Killerspiele" (wie ich das Wort hasse) spielt.
Der Grund ist einfach Mobbing etc..
Naja, wenn die unser Geld nicht wollen, dann bitteschön.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wie kann man Spieler von einem Spiel trennen?



Pardon?! Immerhin ist das *Euer* Standardargument #1 - wer "Killerspiele" spielt, ist kein "Killer". Was ja auch sachlich nicht zu beanstanden ist: PORSCHE-Fahrer sind nicht pauschal Draengler und Raser, weshalb man zwischen Sache und Anwender unterscheiden sollte.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Welchen Standpunkt vertritt er denn? Wohl den, das "Killerspiele"-Spieler allesamt gewaltätig sind und Amok laufen können. Wenn das keine Diskriminierung ist, dann bin ich wohl falsch informiert.



Nein, Du bist prinzipiell schon richtig informiert - aber mein Eindruck ist, dass Du etwas ganz bestimmtes lesen *willst,* und wenn es partout nicht geschrieben steht, interpretierst Du es eben in das Geschriebene hinein. *Geschrieben* steht, dass die fraglichen Spiele Gewalt massiv und wirklichkeitsnah darstellen (und zumindest ueber die Richtikeit dieser Aussage besteht wohl Einigkeit?), man dies als unethisch ablehne und deshalb auf kostenlose Banner auf derlei Webseiten verzichtet. Solche Geradlinigkeit ist  die Ausnahme - leider.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Gedanken sollten sich die Leute machen, die sich mit dem Thema "Ego Shooter" noch nie auseinandergesetzt haben.



Was _mir_ ernsthafte Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist die Diskussionsverweigerung vieler auf beiden Seiten und die Opfermentalitaet der phantomschmerzleidenden Spieler (damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Dich). Wenn Ihr das Wort "Killerspiele" nicht mehr hoeren koennt und / oder wollt, solltet Ihr aufhoeren, es anderen reflexartig in den Mund zu legen, nur um diesen prompt Oberflaechlichkeit unterstellen und hinter dem Schild des Beleidigtseins in Deckung gehen zu koennen. Wenn Mord und Totschlag interaktiv (er)lebbar  und als "cool" und "unterhaltsam" etikettiert ist, ohne dass ein Aufschrei quer durch die Gesellschaft geht, laeuft etwas voellig falsch. Das ist meine Meinung und, nach meiner Wahrnehmung, auch die von Herrn Laker. Es steht Dir frei, eine andere Meinung zu haben - aber wenn Du respektiert werden willst, musst Du wohl oder uebel auch meine Meinung und die von Herrn Laker respektieren, anstatt sie aus Bequemlichkeit als falsch abzuqualifizieren.


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

ich zock gerne Ego Shooter genauso wie Strategie etc. aber mir is es egal ich könnt auch mit wattebäuschen im Spiel rumrennen und mit Wattebäuschen um mich werfen nur der Mensch hat Waffen nun mal erfunden und Argumente wie jüngere Kinder kommen mit sowas in kontakt sind an den Haaren herbeigezogen denn Games ü16 oder 18 sollten eigentlich gar nicht in die Hände der Kinder gelangen da Handel oder Eltern darauf schaun sollten da dies oft nicht getan wird sollte am Handel angepackt werden. 
und kein normaler Vater lässt seine Waffen aufm Bett liegen. 
die Argumente der Ego Shooter Gegner hinken einfach zu stark und irgendwie kommt auch nix besseres zustande von der Seite, da es nicht bewiesen ist das man zum amokl. wird oder ähnliches wer jahrelang geminnt wurde und nie ein pc Spiel in der Hand hatte wird eher Amoklaufen.  

einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

Du kannst doch auch gern Ego-Shooter spielen. In diesem Statment von Herrn Laker findet man nichts darüber, dass er Spieler für potentiell gewalttätig hält.

Unw wie Du schon sagtest. Solche Spiele gehören nicht in Hände von Kindern. Das passt dann dazu:"_Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltung – auf vielfältige Weise mit Gewaltin Kontakt kommen können.__ Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein.“

_Dass sich eine Organisation wie das SOS Kinderdorf von solchen Inhalten distanziert, ist nur konsequent, denn sie setzen sich für Kinder- und Jugendliche ein. Es wurde doch schon oft gefordert, dass Erziehungsberechtige mehr ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen müssten, damit solche Spiele nicht in Kinderhände gelangen. Nun tut das eine Organisation mit allen Konsequenzen und nun ist es auch nicht recht.


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

mit welcher art von Gewalt kommen die Kinder denn in Kontakt wenn se auf der Internet Seite des anbieters schaun? wohl nur harmlosere Bilder als in den zeichentrick Serien, denn in den serien ist es ja wohl um einiges harter als wenn man Bilder auf ner Seite sieht.

und werden auf ne Stufe mit Verbrechern gestellt


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

Oh man, wo bitte wirst du damit kriminalisiert?

Die SOS Kinderdörfer distanzieren sich eben von dieser Art von Gewaltdarstellung und wollen daher keinen Werbebanner auf der Seite von Gamersunity. Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass man Spieler für kriminell hält. Den Schuh ziehst Du dir selbst an.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. August 2009)

ich hätte lust auf so eine diskussions-woche wie zb mal mit "Cougar" war....
nur halt mit einem Politiker. Aber warscheinlich lässt man sich auf sowas eh nicht ein... man hat ja soviel zu tun...


----------



## Malkav85 (2. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Pardon?! Immerhin ist das *Euer* Standardargument #1 - wer "Killerspiele" spielt, ist kein "Killer". Was ja auch sachlich nicht zu beanstanden ist: PORSCHE-Fahrer sind nicht pauschal Draengler und Raser, weshalb man zwischen Sache und Anwender unterscheiden sollte.


 
Da geb ich dir Recht, das es von vielen pauschalisiert wird. Nur wird immer von "Killerspielen" auf Seiten der Gegner gesprochen und von "Ego Shootern" aus Seiten der Spieler. 
Wobei ich anmerken möchte, das ich mit 24 Jahren schon meine Zeit als Spieler hinter mir habe ^^


Nein, Du bist prinzipiell schon richtig informiert - aber mein Eindruck ist, dass Du etwas ganz bestimmtes lesen *willst,* und wenn es partout nicht geschrieben steht, interpretierst Du es eben in das Geschriebene hinein. *Geschrieben* steht, dass die fraglichen Spiele Gewalt massiv und wirklichkeitsnah darstellen (und zumindest ueber die Richtikeit dieser Aussage besteht wohl Einigkeit?), man dies als unethisch ablehne und deshalb auf kostenlose Banner auf derlei Webseiten verzichtet. Solche Geradlinigkeit ist die Ausnahme - leider.[/QUOTE]

Lesen wollen möchte ich das nicht. Es war lediglich eine freie Interpretation meinerseits, wie du schon richtig aufgefasst hattest. 
Und ich respektiere es auch, das Herr Laker daher auf eine Werbung verzichtet.



JePe schrieb:


> Was _mir_ ernsthafte Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist die Diskussionsverweigerung vieler auf beiden Seiten und die Opfermentalitaet der phantomschmerzleidenden Spieler (damit meine ich nicht unbedingt Dich). *Wenn Ihr das Wort "Killerspiele" nicht mehr hoeren koennt und / oder wollt, solltet Ihr aufhoeren, es anderen reflexartig in den Mund zu legen*, nur um diesen prompt Oberflaechlichkeit unterstellen und hinter dem Schild des Beleidigtseins in Deckung gehen zu koennen. *Wenn Mord und Totschlag interaktiv (er)lebbar und als "cool" und "unterhaltsam" etikettiert ist, ohne dass ein Aufschrei quer durch die Gesellschaft geht, laeuft etwas voellig falsch.* Das ist meine Meinung und, nach meiner Wahrnehmung, auch die von Herrn Laker. Es steht Dir frei, eine andere Meinung zu haben - aber wenn Du respektiert werden willst, musst Du wohl oder uebel auch meine Meinung und die von Herrn Laker respektieren, anstatt sie aus Bequemlichkeit als falsch abzuqualifizieren.


 
Ich habe deine und seine Meinung nie als falsch deklariert  Ich möchte mal von mir behaupten ein sehr toleranter und diskussionsbereiter Mensch zu sein. 

Um auf das von mir fettgedruckte zu sprechen zu kommen: 

Satz 1: Siehe ersten Kommentar oben
Satz 2: Da bin ich komplett mit dir einer Meinung. Wenn jugendliche (oder generell Personen) Filme, Spiele, Darstellungen allgemein mit Gelwalt als "harmlos" "mir doch egal" oder "gehört halt dazu" abdeklarieren, läuft in der Gesellschaft etwas falsch. 
Das ist eine Abstumpfung, die nicht wünschenswert oder sogar gefährlich sein kann. 
Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es genügend Menschen, die sich trotzdem einen Kopf darum machen, eine Unterscheidung zwischen virtuell und Realität anzustellen.

Im Endeffekt sollten beide Seiten mal aufeinander zugehen, OHNE Vorurteile. Dann ist eine geeignete Grundlage geschaffen zum Diskutieren und Austauschen.


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Satz 2: Da bin ich komplett mit dir einer Meinung. Wenn jugendliche (oder generell Personen) Filme, Spiele, Darstellungen allgemein mit Gelwalt als "harmlos" "mir doch egal" oder "gehört halt dazu" abdeklarieren, läuft in der Gesellschaft etwas falsch.
> Das ist eine Abstumpfung, die nicht wünschenswert oder sogar gefährlich sein kann.
> Aber Gott sei Dank gibt es genügend Menschen, die sich trotzdem einen Kopf darum machen, eine Unterscheidung zwischen virtuell und Realität anzustellen.
> 
> Im Endeffekt sollten beide Seiten mal aufeinander zugehen, OHNE Vorurteile. Dann ist eine geeignete Grundlage geschaffen zum Diskutieren und Austauschen.


Hmm na da sind wir ja gar nicht soweit auseinander. 
Ich denke auch, dass man zwischen realer Gewalt und virtueller Gewalt unterscheiden muss. Dennoch akzeptiere ich den Standpunkt von Herrn Laker, der die Darstellung virtueller Gewalt in dieser Form ablehnt. Das kann ich insofern gut akzeptieren, weil er eben nicht versucht, daraus Rückschlüsse auf das Verhalten in der Realität zu ziehen. 
Ich kann seine Auffassung sogar gut verstehen. Eine Organisation, die unter anderem Kinder aus Kriegsgebieten betreut, die reale Gewalterfahrungen gemacht haben, für die wird die spielerische Darstellung von Gewalt schon sehr absurd erscheinen.

Und ich finde auch, man muss darauf achten, dass Spiele eben nicht in Kinderhände geraten, wo sie dann womöglich noch unreflektiert konsumiert werden.

Mit der Ansicht von Herrn Laker kann ich daher gut leben, da sie viel mehr Grundlagen für eine vernünftige diskussion Bietet als die aussagen vieler Politiker. Zudem gebraucht er eben nicht das Wort "Killerspiel"


----------



## Malkav85 (2. August 2009)

Wenn man den Hintergrund betrachtet, von dem aus er diese Aussage macht, ist das mehr als verständlich. 



			
				jelais99 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich finde auch, man muss darauf achten, dass Spiele eben nicht in Kinderhände geraten, wo sie dann womöglich noch unreflektiert konsumiert werden.



Absolut richtig! Daher sollten besonders Eltern auf ihre Kinder achten. Aber leider ist es -und das hab ich schon selbst mitbekommen- recht selten, das Eltern darauf achten, was ihre Kinder am PC oder Konsole spielen.


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Absolut richtig! Daher sollten besonders Eltern auf ihre Kinder achten. Aber leider ist es -und das hab ich schon selbst mitbekommen- recht selten, das Eltern darauf achten, was ihre Kinder am PC oder Konsole spielen.



Und die Konsequenz daraus, kann meiner Meinung nur eine verschärfte Alterskontrolle im Fachhandel und auch bei den Onlinehändlern sein. Das wäre sogar ohne großen technischen Aufwand möglich. Als ich damals AoC bei Amazon bestellt habe, durfte der Postbote das Paket nur mir unter Vorlage meines Personalausweises aushändigen. Und so etwas ließe sich auch für anderd Onlinehändler leicht realisieren.

Sicher das kann natürlich unterwandert werden, indem Eltern für ihre Kinder bestellen. Aber das liegt dann in der Verantwortung der Eltern.

Jedenfalls machen solche Maßnahmen bei weitem mehr Sinn als ein Verbot solcher Spiele.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. August 2009)

Nur wird so gut wie gar nicht in Geschäften kontrolliert. Da sollten dann die Chefs mehr auf ihre Mitarbeiter eingehen. 

Onlinebestellungen sollten ebenso -wie du geschrieben hast- nur ausgehändigt werden, wenn der Perso vorliegt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2009)

Oh mann sind das Flachpfeifen !
Wenn die das so verallgemeinern dann würde es denen recht geschehen wenn gar keiner mehr spendet!


----------



## Malkav85 (2. August 2009)

Das wäre aber sehr unüberlegt. 

Meine Eltern zB. spenden seit langer Zeit. Und selbst wenn Herr Laker gesagt hätte "Gamer? Pfui Teufel.", wär ich nicht zu meinen Eltern gegangen und hät sie vom spenden abgehalten. 

Es ist wichtig, das es so eine Organisation gibt. Ob jetzt dort jemand etwas gegen Spieler oder Spiele hat, sollte nicht auf dem Rücken der Kinder ausgetragen werden.


----------



## Haxti (2. August 2009)

na is doch ganz einfach. Wenn die wüssten, wieviele "nur" einen Bluray-player kaufen wollten und jetzt statt abends Müll zugucken Playstation spielen (Die Frau schaut zu, es is zu lustig)... Spielt mehr spiele, und spendet weniger.. Yea!

Nein ganz im ernst: Wenns denen gut genug geht, ist es ihre entscheidung. Prizipiell. Schade nur, dass die Kindre nicht mitentscheiden koennen.

Gibts auch K1ll0rSp13l3 wo man Kinder in SOS Dörfern umklatschen darf? Dann hätt ichs verstanden...


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

in unserer gesellschaft läuft sehr viel falsch, mach den fernseher und schau N24 kommt afgahnistan oder n andrer Sender RTL zeigt das ganze noch schlimmer es wird überall nur gezeigt Kriege Armut etc. das dann ein jugendlicher ne mir doch egal Einstellung bekommt wundert mich nicht, unsere gesellschaft ist krank aber ich werd ausschweifend....
Fakt ist Ego Shooter mit altersbeschränkung gehören nicht in die Hände von Kindern oder Jugendliche bis 16 Jahre. und Fakt ist wir werden als krank hingestellt weil wir cs etc spielen, dabei ist dies nicht real und darf nicht als solchen vorwand dür Verbote benutzt werden, sonst dürfte es Sendungen wie digimon oder pokemon nicht geben ist ja auch gewallt mit dabei und die Kinder sehen das Gewalt ein Mittel zum erreichen eines Ziels ist ( Arena Orden, Welt von digimons befreien) 
unsere lieben Politiker haben einfach keine ahnung, und daraus resultiert das Hetze gegen uns betrieben wird wenn wieder etwas passiert ( Bands oder Musikrichtung wurden auch schon als Auslöser solcher taten gesehn)
nun ich Fonds schade das jeder auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringt der keine Ahnung vom Thema hat nur das man sich selbst informieren könnte das ist anscheinend zuviel verlangt.

langsam dreh ma uns im Kreis, jeder weis für sich was er wählen wird und hoffentlich kapieren die dann auch was Sache ist in Berlin


----------



## Haxti (2. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ... hoffentlich kapieren die dann auch was Sache ist in Berlin



Wohl kaum


----------



## guidodungel (2. August 2009)

Ob die Kinder wohl interessiert daran sind wer ihre Kleidung und ihr Essen bezahlt!?
Wenn es um das Wohlergehen von Kindern geht, die keine Eltern haben, ist es vielleicht an der Zeit seine politische Einstellung zu überdenken.

Mir tun nur die Kinder leid

Zum Glück ist mein Land Österreich etwas offener, aber wie lange noch?


----------



## DerMav (2. August 2009)

Diese Sesselfurzer haben doch kein Plan... Sogenannte "Killerspiele" machen wenn überhaupt nur gaaanz selten aggresiv!
Ich hab schon mit 7 Jahren angefangen GTA, Resident evil, Age of empire e.t.c zu zocken und  an Mitleidsgefühl mangelt es mir ganz und gar nicht.

Die Politiker sollen, wenn schon was verboten wird, Mobbing verbieten! Die ganzen Amokläufe in Schulen sind nur passiert, weil die sich dafür rächen wollten, wie sie in der Schule behandelt worden sind. Und daran sind Computerpixel nicht schuld! 
Das ist einfach nur Bullshit, dass wir Gamer mit Amokläufern verglichen werden. Dann sollen die auch Autospiele verbieten, denn der Amokfahrer in den Niederlanden hätte mit Autorennspielen seinen Amoklauf üben können (ja, das ist genau so sinnfrei -_-)

Naja, in spätestens 20 Jahren ist unsere Generation im Amt und wird hoffentlich versuchen, diese Gehirnwäsche, die die Möchtegernpolitiker verursacht haben, aufzuheben.

Trotzdem tun mir die Kinder beim SOS-Kinderdorf leid (Wenn man den ganzen Thread durchliest, tun die Kinder vielen hier leid und dies ist ein Beweis, dass es Gamern nicht an Mitleidsgefühl mangelt!).
Wacht auf!


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

Herr Laker hat auch nirgendwo behauptet, dass diese Spiele aggressiv machen. Er hält deren Inhalte nur für unethisch und meint diese Spiele gehören nicht in Hände von Kindern oder Jugendliche. Das ist ersteinmal etwas ganz anderes.

Zudem wurden keine Spenden abgelehnt sondern nur das Angebot, dass auf dieser Seite ein Werbebanner eingerichtet wird.

Und die Gründe von Herrn Laker sind für mich nachvollziehbar. Es ist eine Organisation, die sich für Kinder einsetzt, die zum größten Teil massive Gewalterfahrungen machen mussten. Sei es weil sie aus einem Kriegsgebiet kommen (und damit den wirklichen Schrecken des Krieges miterleben mussten), sexuell missbraucht wurden usw. Für eine solche Organisationen sehen vielleicht die spielerische Gewaltdarstellung ganz anders. Wenn man so oft mit den Folgen realer Gewalt konfrontiert wird, ist es vielleicht unverständlich dass die Darstellung von Gewalt zur Unterhaltung dienen kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

jelais99 schrieb:


> Herr Laker hat auch nirgendwo behauptet, dass diese Spiele aggressiv machen. Er hält deren Inhalte nur für unethisch und meint diese Spiele gehören nicht in Hände von Kindern oder Jugendliche. Das ist ersteinmal etwas ganz anderes.


 
Na ja, ein Atheist kann die Vorgehensweise der Kirche auch als unmoralisch betrachten.


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

rofl, son Kommentar is Klasse. aber du hast sowas von recht


----------



## cubbi223 (2. August 2009)

Jaegerzug Schniddemaenn - Home

SOS Kinderdorf und Schützen verein


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

Na und?
Spenden hat das SOS Kinderdorf ja auch nicht abgelehnt sondern nur die Plazierung des Werbebanners. Darin besteht schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## cubbi223 (2. August 2009)

JA schon aber die absurde sach ist js das sie sich von dem thema Gamer und spenden distanzieren. aber bei schützenvereinen sieht die welt anders aus.

Schützenverein = Waffen

Games = Maus

nur so zum Thema Gewalt und krieg. nicht jeder Gamer ist ein EGO Shouter Fan


----------



## jelais99 (2. August 2009)

Nein von Spenden von Gamern hat man sich nicht distanziert nur von Werbebannern auf einer Seite, die inhaltlich nicht zu den Vorstellungen der SOS Kinderdörfer passt.


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

Aber dann hätte man doch sagen können, dass man explizit keine Banner von Ego-Shootern haben will und feddich ists.


----------



## cubbi223 (2. August 2009)

Das Problem dahinter ist doch das fast jede Site in Netz die mit Games zu tun hat auch Spiele listet in denen du Menschen ähnliche Wesen "tötest"


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

lol des is lustig ein werbebanner auf ner seite hätte dazu geführt das gamer spenden also wurden wir sehr wohl daraus ausgeschlossen da ja das geld von ego shooter zocker stammen könnte


----------



## mmayr (2. August 2009)

Ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Geb ich mein Geld, anstatt es zu spenden, für neue "Killerspiele" aus. Ist eh viel lustiger. 

Schade, dass die betroffenen Kinder die eigentlichen Opfer dieser Scheissaktion, welche die Politiker da aufführen, sind. Weiters kann ich dem SOS-Kinderdorf-Menschen, der die Ablehnung ausgeprochen hat, nur mein herzliches Beileid aussprechen. Wer so bescheuert ist, sollte eigentlich nichts mit Kindern zu tun haben. 
Aber ja, so sind wir halt eine geächtete Community. Aber wir haben immerhin uns und die Gruppe der Gamer ist wahrlich nicht klein!

Lg mmayr


----------



## JuGeWa (2. August 2009)

hm, wie wärs denn mit einem spendenboykott? 
irgendwas fieses muss man doch antworten


----------



## holzwurmhw (3. August 2009)

ich denke mal, schuld alein sind doch die medien, schaut euch doch mal dieganzen amokläufe an... dresden, " war bekannt als zurückgezogen, schüchternund liebte seinen pc" in meinen augen war der junge einfach nur psychisch auffällig. leider wird es IMMER von dem median so hingedreht, das ALLE über einen kammgescheert werden. siehe einer großen zeitung mit $ BUCHSTABEN.

bestes beispiel, bei mirin der gegend gab es einen mord an einem jungen, wobei der körper "zerlegt" wurde,wie schrieb DIESE zeitung darüber???

ich zitiere original:

"wer ist der sägekiller"


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

lol der als letztes RE gezockt hat, jaja ich würd auch mein pc lieben wenn sich meine eltern an scheiß um mich kümmern und ich keine freunde hätt und gemobbt würde


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2009)

JuGeWa schrieb:


> hm, wie wärs denn mit einem spendenboykott?
> irgendwas fieses muss man doch antworten



Das wäre ja jetzt politisch so ziemlich das Dümmste, das man machen könnte. Eher sollte man Spenden sammeln und die öffentlichkeitswirksam übergeben, damit die Leute vom SOS-Kinderdorf schön danke sagen und ob ihrer Ignoranz ein bißchen beschämt wirken können.

Das würde allerdings Geld kosten und ich nehme an, die meisten möchten überhaupt nichts spenden. Also, weder an die SOS-Kinderdörfer, noch an andere Organisationen. Insofern kann man in der Sache wohl nichts sinnvolles tun.


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2009)

holzwurmhw schrieb:


> bestes beispiel, bei mirin der gegend gab es einen mord an einem jungen, wobei der körper "zerlegt" wurde,wie schrieb DIESE zeitung darüber???
> 
> ich zitiere original:
> 
> "wer ist der sägekiller"



OBI verbieten!
Heimwerker ächten!

Wie lange müssen unsere Kinder noch in einer Gesellschaft von mittelalten Männern mit Hobbykeller aufwachsen?!


----------



## Septimus (3. August 2009)

Noch 3 Jahre dann habe ich auch die 50 Jahre voll!

Und Trotzdem spiele ich immer noch mit Vorliebe Call of Duty und Ableger!

Diese Debatte und die Auswirkungen wie jetzt mit den SOS Kinderdörfern war doch Vorherzusehen,denen geht es nur um gute Wahlergebnisse und ihr oder Gott weiß wer noch an Wählern ist doch den Oberen in Berlin egal.
Lasst die Wahlen um sein,dann kräht kein Hahn mehr danach wer was wie auf dem PC hat oder sich an Spielen kaufen will.

Jedenfalls ists schon mal Ironie das ein Kleiner Abgeordneter KiPo´s auf seinem PC hatte und immer noch Fröhlich seine Diäten kassieren darf während hier in diesem Land Unschuldige Gamer zur Schlachtbank geführt werden sollen.
Wenns nich so Traurig wäre könnte man sogar drüber Lachen,aber so kann man nur Traurig den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Haxti (3. August 2009)

holzwurmhw schrieb:


> "wer ist der sägekiller"



hmm gibt ja genug leute die Sägen haben. SÄGEN NUR NOCH AB 18... (******** wo hab ich die Aufkleber hingelegt)

Naja. Is ja auch nich so selten. und zerschnippelte leute waren auch schon öfter im Kühlschrank.

Ab sofort dürfen nur noch 18+ Menschen an den Kühlschrank. MediaMarkt usw müssen bei einem verkauf eines Kühlis feststellen, ob der Käufer 18 ist und noch schnell eine Psychoanalyse fertigmachn.

Oder besser: Kühlschränke raus! Die Mauer muss weg! Müsli, Müsli yam yam yam!


----------



## labernet (3. August 2009)

Septimus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ists schon mal Ironie das ein Kleiner Abgeordneter KiPo´s auf seinem PC hatte und immer noch Fröhlich seine Diäten kassieren darf während hier in diesem Land Unschuldige Gamer zur Schlachtbank geführt werden sollen.
> Wenns nich so Traurig wäre könnte man sogar drüber Lachen,aber so kann man nur Traurig den Kopf schütteln.



und dennoch ist er geschützt davor, weil es wohl private ermittlungen sind. versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin gegen jede art von kinderausbeutung, aber wenn man nichts genaues weiß, sollte man nicht schon im vorraus urteilen (siehe "killerspiel"-debatte)

find es einfach nur lächerlich, dass eine gemeinnützige organisation jetzt auch mit solchen vorurteilen herumwirft und das eigentliche ziel (kinder zu helfen) aus den augen verliert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Irgendwie kommt ihr alle ein wenig vom Thema ab. 

Letztendlich ist das die Entscheidung des Unternehmens.
SChlimm wäre es aber, wenn sie dann Spenden annehmen, von Leuten, die in Schützenvereinen sind oder von solchen, die in der Rüstungsindustrie tätig sind.
Wenn die SOSler schon so konsequent sind, dann doch bitte auch in allen Bereichen.


----------



## moe (3. August 2009)

genau, wir kommen von thema ab.

habt ihr eigentlich mal drüber nachgedacht, warum die das angebot nicht angenommen haben? weil sie eine gemeinnützige hilfsorganisation sind, die nicht mit "potentiellen amokläufern" (ich hab das jetzt extra so geschrieben, aber bitte nicht darauf rumreiten) in verbindung gebracht werden will. es ist schon richtig, dass die indirekt spendengelder abgelehnt haben, aber es war die für die organisation einzig richtige entscheidung. hätten die ihren banner auf gamersunity platziert und hätten die ganzen union sympathisanten, die da was spenden das mitbekommen, hätte die organisation viele viele spender verloren und einen nicht unerheblichen imageschaden davon getragen.

*was viel bedenklicher ist als das, ist, wie weit es die politik schon mit der imageschädigung von gamern gebracht hat.* ich finde, darum geht es hier auch im wesentlichen.

unwissende/ältere leute können nämlich nicht zwischen "killerspielern" und "normalen" gamern unterscheiden. für die sind das alles verbrecher.


----------



## guidodungel (3. August 2009)

Die sollten mal in betracht ziehen, dass die von ihnen so verurteilten Spiele auch ein Ventil sein können um erst gar nicht Amok zu laufen.


----------



## KennyKiller (3. August 2009)

naja spend ich eben nichts mehr lebst schuld...


----------



## jelais99 (3. August 2009)

@guidodungel
Wo schreibt Herr Laker denn dass er Spieler für potentielle Amokläufer hält?
Sag mir bitte wo das aus diesem Zitat von ihm hervorgeht:_Wir sind besorgt, dass auch junge User über diese Spiele – getarnt als harmlose Unterhaltunghttp://www.computerbase.de/news/sof...ele/2009/juli/sos-kinderdorf_spenden_gamern/#_ – a_uf vielfältige Weise mit Gewaltin Kontakt kommen können.__ Deshalb nehmen wir in besonderer Verantwortung für die uns anvertrauten Kinder und Jugendlichen eine kritische und distanzierende Haltung zu den Inhalten von so genannten Shooterspielen beziehungsweise Online- oder PC-Kriegsspielen ein.“

_Da steht nur dass sie sich von diesen Spielen distanzieren. Damit wird kein Spieler angegriffen. Nur weil sich jemand kritisch über Ego-Shooter äußert, heisst das noch  nicht dass er damit die Spieler an sich angreift. Den Schuh zieht er Euch selbst an. Oder hat er etwas über die Auswirkung des Konsums solcher Spiele geäußert?


----------



## sinthor4s (15. August 2009)

Wo ich das hier lese fällt mir ein das ich erst letztens von einem Vertreter der SOS-Kinderdörfer angescprochen wurde xD naja und das obwohl ich mein Games Convention-Shirt anhatte und mit ner dicken , gut gefüllten Warhammer-Tüte nach Hauuse gelaufen bin .... und er fragt nach Spenden und ähnlichem also kann das nciht auf alle Vertreter zutreffen xD 
Wie auch immer ... es kann doch nicht angehen das Menschen die wie wir Computer spielen (welches Spiel sei dhingestellt) nicht einmal Spenden dürfen oO 
Fazit: EPIC FAIL


----------



## Ralle@ (15. August 2009)

Tja

wer nicht will der hat schon. Da hat doch die Politik richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Und wie man sieht gibt es genug "Lemminge" 
Kann doch nicht abgehen das jetzt schon beim Spenden die schlimmen "Killerspiel Spieler" diskriminiert werden.


----------

